# What kind of Piranha is this?



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

What kind of Piranha is this little guy?:nod:


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Juvi rhom


----------



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

Oops!
My bad for such a big picture.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

LaZy said:


> Juvi rhom


 I agree


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Ya, that looks exactly like my baby rhom


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

i say rhom too


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Looks like a rhom to me too


----------



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

Yay!!! 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mindtrickz (Jan 18, 2004)

RHOM


----------

